# Cost of Living Hampshire



## Kasun (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

I'm thinking of moving to UK (Internal transfer) as a local employee. But I have no idea on salary ranges, cost of living etc etc. Below are the details,

Position: SW Test Manager/SW Test Leader
Company: Telecommunication
Area: Hampshire

Could some one help me with the current average salary for above mentioned.

And also I' married, no kids. So could some one help me with the average cost of living in Hampshire. (Rent,Food,Ent,Utility,Travel etc)

Thanks in advance!

BR,
Kasun


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Kasun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of moving to UK (Internal transfer) as a local employee. But I have no idea on salary ranges, cost of living etc etc. Below are the details,
> 
> ...



Hi Kasun and welcome to the forum.

Can you tell us what part of Hampshire you are relocating to, as it will make answering your questions easier?

Regards

Michelle


----------



## Kasun (Jul 22, 2008)

*Farnborough*



MichelleAlison said:


> Hi Kasun and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Can you tell us what part of Hampshire you are relocating to, as it will make answering your questions easier?
> 
> ...


Sorry for very late reply, Plan is to move around Farnborough.


----------



## morten bonde (Jul 30, 2008)

*Farnborough and london prices are almost the same*



Kasun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of moving to UK (Internal transfer) as a local employee. But I have no idea on salary ranges, cost of living etc etc. Below are the details,
> 
> ...


Hi Kasun!

Because Farnborough is so close to London, the cost of living is almost the same as the prices you find in the Capital. However!, housing in Farnborough will probably only be half and the council tax will also be much lower.

This means, you should be able to get a nice 2 bed flat (2 bed means two bedrooms, a kitchen, a bathroom and a living room) for something like £600 per month. The council tax will be approx 600 per year.


----------



## Kasun (Jul 22, 2008)

*Salary*



morten bonde said:


> Hi Kasun!
> 
> Because Farnborough is so close to London, the cost of living is almost the same as the prices you find in the Capital. However!, housing in Farnborough will probably only be half and the council tax will also be much lower.
> 
> This means, you should be able to get a nice 2 bed flat (2 bed means two bedrooms, a kitchen, a bathroom and a living room) for something like £600 per month. The council tax will be approx 600 per year.


Hi,

I checked with couple of friends who are living in London. Seems the salary for the position I'm looking at comes around 50k-70k per year. So I guess this is a good salary?

As well as how much would cost for expenses other than the rent per month?

Thanks in advance guys!

BR,
Kasun


----------



## morten bonde (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Kasun,

The cost of living really depends on how you live ) No, seriously, you would probably be looking at a food budget of £80 per week (we normally say £130 for a family). 

Utilitlies such as gas/eletricity/water will be vary, but with the lastet increases you are looking at £1500 or more a year).

Phone, TV, internet will be £20-40 a month if bought as a package, and your mobile will be £20-40 as well.

Cheers,
Morten

Welcome to Culture Class UK


----------

